# 8-900 cal meals ideas?



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Preferably calorie dense as I can't eat large portions as I'm finding out writing this and eating pasta and home made bolognaise right now! Dorris has tried to be helpful with meal prep but f**ked me , she's basically scaled up her low cal meals and the shear bulk is crippling me

No fish thanks

would be nice if it's something where the majority can be cooked in bulk , don't mind having to do addons as this is for evening dinner.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

250g chicken bag of coconut rice put you just under 800 cals mate a spoon of peanut butter will boost it into the high 800s easy clean cals Can be cooked in bulk I have it every day twice a day whilst in work on my two breaks I have salad with the chicken and change sauces so it doesn't get boring


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

rbduk said:


> Preferably calorie dense as I can't eat large portions as I'm finding out writing this and eating pasta and home made bolognaise right now! Dorris has tried to be helpful with meal prep but f**ked me , she's basically scaled up her low cal meals and the shear bulk is crippling me
> 
> No fish thanks
> 
> would be nice if it's something where the majority can be cooked in bulk , don't mind having to do addons as this is for evening dinner.


 Have you thought about just having a bigger snack in the day? or even cereal or rice pudding for afters to bump it up. That way what your missus makes for dinner will be on the money and you wont seem ungrateful lol.

Flapjacks and Whey shakes, that's where the parties at for a calorie dense snack. Home Bargains do these, they're approx. 450 cals and less than 50p. Add a whey shake and you're touching 600-700 cals minimum, depending which flapjack you get and how much whey of course.

Cereal is another one mate. Just a suggestion mate.

Failing that, RE: din dins Pasta is calorie dense, high in protein and versatile. I need at least 150g (uncooked) to touch the sides and that's 532 cals. Add a protein and some fats, even a sauce and you can smash 800 very easy.

150g Aldi cuchiana (spelling?) pasta is approx. 108g carbs, 3g fat and 18g protein.

Aldis specially selected sourdough pizzas are delicious, filling and approx. 1100 cals. Only take 12 mins as well so quick and easy.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Endomorph84 said:


> Have you thought about just having a bigger snack in the day? or even cereal or rice pudding for afters to bump it up. That way what your missus makes for dinner will be on the money and you wont seem ungrateful lol.
> 
> Flapjacks and Whey shakes, that's where the parties at for a calorie dense snack. Home Bargains do these, they're approx. 450 cals and less than 50p. Add a whey shake and you're touching 600-700 cals minimum, depending which flapjack you get and how much whey of course.
> 
> ...


 I went for cereals ! Easy win a couple of Bowles depending on how much her tea fills me lol


----------

